# Проблема с авторизацией на cisco access server

## IGORR

Проблема в следующем, пытаюсь коннектится на cisco access server модемный пулл, но не могу подобрать способ авторизации. Перепробовал terminal, PAP, CHAP, CHAPv2, MSCHAP, в логах пишется что попытка авторизоваться но pppd после нескольких попыток отваливается, пишет что пришла команда дисконнект со стороны сервера. В тоже время WinXP нормально коннектитца пишет в свойствах соединения что протокол аутотефикации CHAP MD5 все маны перелазил ничего подобного не нашел.

На cisco админы говорят что авторизация chap.

Система Gentoo 1.4 GRP install.

----------

## IGORR

После изучения разных доков появилось предположение что надо копать в сторону патча pppd для поддержки chapms-v2 но самого патча не нашел может кто подскажет как дальше быть.

----------

## Alarik

Недавно занималься установкой pptp сервера, в нем используется MSCHAPv2 + MPPE авторизация. 

Никаких доп. патчей накладывать не пришлось, все идет в стандартных пакетах. ядро  2.4.20-gentoo-r8, pppd 2.4.1-r14

Так что патч скорее всего уже входит в ebuild.

А дальше - включать debug в настройках ppp и смотреть логи. Хоть что-то он должен писать...

----------

## IGORR

Так вот и я о том же. В логах пишет что пытается авторизоваться разнымы протоколами. Но лимит 3 попытки. перебирает сначала chap md5 дальше chap m$ id 81 и PAP md5 а дальше сервер присылает term rciv что то подобное и соответственно отрубается хотя pppd не выдает ошибку. Пытается еще раз сконектится, у меня стоит восстанавливать соединение. Лог попозже выложу.

----------

## IGORR

Так и не получается сконектится! может кто мысли какие выдвинет?.

2 Alarik

подскажи плизз какие ты пакеты устанавливал?

----------

## @lexb

 *IGORR wrote:*   

> Так и не получается сконектится! может кто мысли какие выдвинет?.
> 
> 2 Alarik
> 
> подскажи плизз какие ты пакеты устанавливал?

 

а коннектишся при помощи чего? если wvdialом то можешь попробовать stupid mode...

----------

## IGORR

Конектится пробую kppp а сегодня попробую wvdial.

----------

